# Triple Berry Wine



## uavwmn (Feb 1, 2009)

Started a 2 gallon batch of "Triple Berry" wine. WOO HOO.







I went to Cosco's yesterday and they had a 5lb bag of blueberry/raspberry/marionberry frozen berries. And then I got a 4lb bag of frozen blueberries.


Doubled the 1 gallon recipe of all ingredients.
It took 7 cups of sugar to get to an SG of 1.080.


Will add the Cotes dos Blanc yeast tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Feb 1, 2009)

U R ON UR WAY !! 



Congrats ! !


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, Tepe. Hopefully I will be able to leave you and Wade and Appleman and Joeswinealone for a while without any questions.




This one looks good!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 1, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Thanks, Tepe. Hopefully I will be able to leave you and Wade and Appleman and Joeswinealone for a while without any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








OH please DO ASK!


We thrive on answering questions. Even Joeswine who is in my wine club asks questions. Applemen and Wade also will go thrugh withdrawal if they don't answer any questions.




PLEASE ASK !


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 1, 2009)

You don't want people around here to feel as if no one needs them, do you?



That could be hard on the egos. Ask all the questions you want. That's why we're here!


----------



## Tom (Feb 1, 2009)

PolishWineP said:


> You don't want people around here to feel as if no one needs them, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> That could be hard on the egos. Ask all the questions you want. That's why we're here!








L O L ! ! !


PolishWine !!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you adding the pectic enzyme at 12 hourafter adding campden and then yeast 12 hours after that?


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 1, 2009)

Wade.....nooooo. I added all the ingredients except the yeast.




So the pectic enzyme is in there!!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 1, 2009)

GOOD!







That is very important to add to fruit wines.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2009)

I am with Tepe on this one. I always put the pectic enzyme in from the beginning also. It helps to break the fruit down. I have seen no ill effects with being in there with the K-meta.


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 1, 2009)

Whew.......I thought I boo boo'd!!!!!






Ok, I racked my tripleberry to 2 1 gal glass jugs. I added 1 campden tab to each jug.


Do I add the sorbate now? I will be doing an fpac on this wine after it clears.


----------



## Tom (Feb 1, 2009)

U 

DONE

GOOD !


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2009)

You wont see the effects, every where Ive ever read said to add the pectic later as the k-meta would negate some of the effects of the enzymes as would very warm temps. Ive read this in Winemaker mag and before that Jack Kellers' website.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2009)

To me using fresh fruit- especially white grapes, the pectic enzyme addition early is very important. It breaks down the cell tissues and aids juice extraction immensely. It is common to increase press yields by 10 - 25% with the use of pectic enzymes for a few hours before pressing. While sulfur dioxide can tie up a bit, you just add a bit extra to counter it's effects. I use the enzyme (pectinase) as much for cell breakdown as I do to reduce pectic haze later from excess proteins. If I am worried too much about protein hazes, the use of bentonite in the primary helps drop them, especially in reds.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 3, 2009)

with out the enzyme you lost all thats to be gained in a fruit wine in its main construction preiod......


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

Not to argue but do you really think that 12 hours can make that much of a difference versus. possibly working better with less S02 present? I do it this way just to be sure everything go well even though I have added it all in the beginning before with no problems.Who knows whos right anymore!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe so if you are using a small batch of fruit Wade, but when you start making white grape wine from whole grapes, it really is that big of a difference. You generally press after 8-12 hours soak, so the enzyme if it wasn't applied until after press would not increase yield at all. I don't like to leave mine more than that. I generall pick in the late afternoon to early evening on cool days. Once picked they go straight into the crusher and into a primary (32 gallon brutes this year). I add the pectic enzyme at that time. I then let them set overnight in the cold and then press in the morning. If the enzyme wasn't added, it wouldn't help yield. Once the juice is pressed off, I add in the k-meta to kill the wild yeast, wait a day and pitch the yeast of choice. 


There are as many ways to do things as there are winemakers out there. Your advice is spot right on Wade for the average 1-6 gallon batch of normal fruit wine. Realize you are right on for most home winemakers but we grape growers need to make just a few adjustments here and there. I really wouldn't want to throw away 3 pounds of grapes for every 12 harvested, which is what I would be doing if I waited 12 hours to add the pectic enzyme to white grapes.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 3, 2009)

yes as many as there are and to each their own- enzymes to me in the beginning in fresh fruit starts that breakdown of the meat of the fruit while its still new-does increase the color and flavor of the fruit for a long time after completionjust as it does for fresh grapes same principal.......that has been my experience anyway- think we have a great time agreeing to disagreeing at times it keeps it fun..don,t you think


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2009)

Have you ever seen a family not squabble about things? But you can bet they are always there in times of need. My wife hardly ever visits her little brother or give him a call. She couldn't wait to call though yesterday when I told her that he and his family lost their house to a fire on Sunday. Pretty heavy fire, smaoke and water damage.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

Seems you are doing it different anyways Rich as you are not adding sulfite and enzyme at the same time anyway unless Im reading your post wrong. Looks to me like you are adding the enzyme up front and then adding the sulfite later and that will work great also.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2009)

That's what I'm doing Wade. I use that procedure with the whites. The reds are pretty much opposite. Reds get crushed and destemmed, then they get a dose of k-meta. The next morning they do get the pectic enzymes and the next day or two get some yeast. I don't always use the yeast right away. If it is really cold when they are picked, I let them set an extra day before innoculating. This aids in color extraction some. Pretty soon you will know a few of my secrets and be ready to get that vineyard growing.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

So you wait on the reds and add the pectic at a seperate time then meta also?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 3, 2009)

The reds are crushed and the k-meta added at that time. Wait a half day and add the enzyme. Then give it a bit of time (12-36 hours)and add the yeast. Pressing is about a weeks or so later depending on the variety.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2009)

So are you doing as I posted!


----------



## joeswine (Feb 4, 2009)

you know guys i think, we as individual winemakers do whatworks for us and just sometimes don,t that,s the beauty of home wine making,apple man i understand your thinking and have done or been involved with with people who dothe process like you,,i feel wade that in the very beginning of fruit wine making (with fresh fruit) with the proper brix level to start with ( fruit it self)breaking down the fiber is very important in the beginning , thats the beginning of construction ,because we do small batches as a rule we can afford to experiment ,with table trials as you have,my concept is that wine is composed of layers of flavors and and by starting with a stronger foundation of good fruit and or compensating for body everything is based off that foundation of fruit flavor and color and body,in the beginning thats why to me enzyme is the very first item to go into my fresh fruit .......just my take .i know your product its excellent ,its all happens in the beginning...and that means the first thing after the fruit.........


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2009)

wade said:


> So are you doing as I posted!




Sometimes Wade I do.................... Depends on the wine and grapes.
How many more ways do I need to say it?


----------



## Tom (Feb 4, 2009)

Gee Joeswine, I do the same as you do. (I can't imagine why...LOL). I'll see you Sunday at our meeting. I will have a bottle of my '05 Amarone for tasting and maybe for WineMakers.

With fruit wines it also helps to freeze the fruit if you can. This is another way to break down the cell walls of the fruit. Of course the fruit must be thawed out and at room temp before you add any chemicals.

I do this especially in my Blueberries and strawberries. Both of which I hand pick at a farm (cheaper)


----------



## joeswine (Feb 4, 2009)

tepe you and i have a great supporting cast in our group ,some are good ,some are OK and then theres those who only with time and desire will be even a armature wine maker at best...we,you and i pulled from each other and no how to think out side the traditional box,,this group is very dversed and talented also i hear Fraze's bantered about of things i,ve said and i know they gleaned some of my value ,i listen a lot and can tell at what levels of progress the contents is spoken ,you and i have a great group no doughty,but this highway is quite refreshing and very diverse ,my complements to all hear,glad i found you and shared you with tepe,,he,s a goodwine maker..........and thinks outside the box


----------



## Tom (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks joeswine,


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2009)

All I was saying s not to add the sulfite and enzyme all at once as the 2 together are noted to effect the job of the enzyme. I dont care if you add 1 first or the other, just try not to add them together at least according to every book Ive read and most websites!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 4, 2009)

Joeswine, I have the 2 gal of the Triple berry wine that will need an F-pac. I was thinking of getting 3 quarts of frozen berries and use the same process as I did with the strawberry f-pac.


Do you think 3 quarts will be enough berries for 2 gal batch??


----------



## joeswine (Mar 6, 2009)

nothe thought process here is to concentrate flavor you can always break it down at least 4 the deeper the better ...you'll see


----------

